# Raw Beef Marrow Bones...Ok?!?!



## Jenna09

So I picked up some raw beef marrow bones from the grocery store today. They are covered in a thin layer of meat and vary in size and are hollow I guess filled with marrow.

Are they ok to give? I saw them at a dog food store and they were 4 times the price so I figured they were ok to give to them...but I want to just make sure.

Thanks Jenna


----------



## Trainer

Many people give them to their dogs but I have heard of many dogs getting broken, cracked, and chipped teeth from them. Chewing them is also like rubbing sand paper on the teeth. 

Any weight bearing bones from large dogs (that would be most all marrow bones) are too hard for dogs to chew on. Also cooked bones are dangerous for dogs to chew on and i'll bet these bones have been cooked. I wouldn't feed them to my dogs in a million years.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

What kind of raw, meaty bones do you suggest? I have small dogs. Thanks.


----------



## briteday

I have papillons and a large (12 pound) pomeranian. They like chicken wings and legs (they eat a raw diet anyway so they just eat the whole thing), gnawing the meat off a beef rib bone and then having it for a recreational chew toy for a few days, a small pork shoulder blade also makes for good recreational (not eating the whole thing) chewing.


----------



## Trainer

I like chicken wings (raw of course) for small dogs that aren't really used to eating raw. All the things briteday said are good also.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

Sorry for hi-jacking your thread Jenna09! And thanks for the input about this. I don't do raw feeding, but would like for them to chew on rmb recreationally. Again, sorry Jenna09!


----------



## dakotajo

My dog never hardly chews the outer part of the bone only the bone marrow. Can't they choke easier on smaller bones like chicken?


----------



## Jenna09

These bones are 100% raw...I bought them from the meat counter at the grocery store. I have seen the cooked version at petstores and figured raw ones would be better...but I dont want any chipped teeth!

I did give them the bones yesterday for about 20 minutes but they hadnt even got all of the meat off of them so they hadnt started to chew on the bones yet.

I need to pick up some bones that will last awhile and be suitable for dogs 10-65lbs.

I need something to keep 5 dogs busy during a part of the day lol. Would beef knuckles be a better bone to give? The chicken would work for my smaller guys but not for the big ones.

Jenna


----------



## Trainer

dakotajo said:


> My dog never hardly chews the outer part of the bone only the bone marrow. Can't they choke easier on smaller bones like chicken?


No, dogs have been eating bones for tens of thousands of years. They know how to do it.



Jenna09 said:


> I did give them the bones yesterday for about 20 minutes but they hadnt even got all of the meat off of them so they hadnt started to chew on the bones yet.


If they are still chewing on the meat, its ok. I know many people who will let their dogs chew on the meat then take the bone away when the meat is gone.



> I need to pick up some bones that will last awhile and be suitable for dogs 10-65lbs.


For the larger dogs, pork neck bones or beef rib bones would be good.



> Would beef knuckles be a better bone to give?


Knuckle bones are also weigh bearing bones. Get pork neck or beef ribs. Turkey wings or necks would also work for the larger dogs. If you get turkey necks, make sure they are whole necks and not the ones that have been cut in half and put in a package. The cut ones are too easily swallowed.


----------



## andreangil

I will be a puppy owner in June. He will be an 8 week Bichon Frise, so he'll be really tiny still. I want to feed him raw meat and bones. I guess Im looking for confirmation that it is really ok to feed my puppy whole chicken wings without fear of choking. Any tips or advice? I appreciate it!


----------



## BoxMeIn21

It's really okay.


----------



## Willowy

BoxMeIn21 said:


> It's really okay.


IF they're raw. Totally raw, not half-boiled or anything weird like that. Just wanted to clarify....DON'T ever give a dog cooked bones!


----------



## Donna5503

My dog loves these bones and my Vet said they were very good for him --- the marrow is VERY HIGH in protein ....so if your dogs eat all the marrow out as my dog does...don't expect him to be very hungry that night. My guy isn't a fan of raw meat so he nevers eats the meat on the outside -- so I cut it off -- I let him keep the bone for 2 days and he gnaws away....then I throw it away -- 

I buy them in the supermarket too -- they are not cooked -- they are raw -- and good for your dogs.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Willowy said:


> IF they're raw. Totally raw, not half-boiled or anything weird like that. Just wanted to clarify....DON'T ever give a dog cooked bones!


She was talking about raw.


----------



## Willowy

BoxMeIn21 said:


> She was talking about raw.


I know. But because it wasn't said right out, I felt the need to clarify. Just in case.


----------



## Skyegirl

Hello,
Just to clarify that dogs can choke on bones and the bones can perforate their oesophagus, stomach or intestinal wall. Even thought the risk is smaller when the bones are raw, the risk is still there. Some dogs have died from eating bones. Although you might not hear about it frequently this does happen.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Skyegirl said:


> Hello,
> Just to clarify that dogs can choke on bones and the bones can perforate their oesophagus, stomach or intestinal wall. Even thought the risk is smaller when the bones are raw, the risk is still there. Some dogs have died from eating bones. Although you might not hear about it frequently this does happen.


And there is a risk of dogs choking on kibble/treats/and anything else they put in their mouths.


----------



## Ace_the_puppy

BoxMeIn21 said:


> And there is a risk of dogs choking on kibble/treats/and anything else they put in their mouths.


I am glad you said this as I was going to. It REALLY upsets me that this is the reason why most people don't jump on board with raw feeding. Dogs raised on this raw natural diet learn they have to chew their food. Dogs raised on kibble inhale. ALOT more dogs choke on kibble (may not die but im sure you've heard your dog "hoark" like its choaking) because of this.

I do not reccomend starting a raw diet however until you are educated on the matter. It involves more than just throwing meat infront of your dog and having it eat it, but when you know how and what to feed, it is REALLY easy. Might take an extra 5 minutes at meal time.. but your dog will be healthier for it.

Our pets/friends should be able to thrive in todays world.. not just survive.


----------



## Bordermom

I use the marrow bones but not all the time. Yes, they can chip a tooth but it depends on the dog and how intense they are at chewing. I like the marrow bones because once they've cleaned them out, I can stash them, and stuff them with cooked sweet potato chunks, maybe some other goodies, and freeze. Same idea as a kong! At that stage they don't chew a bunch on the bone but get the goodies out and it keeps them busy for a while. The rest of the time they get necks, ribs and knuckle bones from time to time - the knuckle bones are a good amusement tool.

My guys have never had an issue with raw bones, they do quite well actually. 

The only dog I have ever seen choke, and almost die on a bone (before I went and pulled it out) was a MILK BONE. So never feed milk bones, they'll kill your dog. LOL


----------



## PackMomma

I give the marrow bones from the grocery store occasionally too. My Shiba did chip a tooth, but its not affecting him what so ever and I still continue to give them. The marrow inside is a great treat and especially for "teething" puppies that need something to do they are great, they also keep the teeth clean. I would also suggest though you mix it up and give an assortment of chewy stuff and not just marrow bones. I buy a little bit of everything (marrow bones, elk/beef/llama neck bones, chicken necks, bully sticks, antlers, or even a nylabone boiled in some low-sodium chicken/beef broth) Good to keep a variety on hand.


----------



## PackMomma

I should add though, if your planning to give any kind of "raw meaty" treat/bone.. be cautious and try to avoid giving any kind of raw meat treat within 7 hours of feeding dry kibble. Yes I realize some people do this and have no problems, but mine have had severe diarrhea in the past when raw meat/kibble have been given too close together so just be careful. Diarrhea won't kill your dog if it happens but its not pleasant to clean up, especially if your like me and have a house full of whiteish colored carpet!! LOL


----------

